# Hanfsamen



## anguilla 320 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage zur Beschaffung von
Hanfsamen.Bisher habe ich sie in Tierfutterläden gekauft
das wollte auch heute tun aber im Futterhaus als auch 
im Futternapf werden sie nicht mehr verkauft woher
bezieht ihr euren Samen zum Angeln?

Gruß Detlef


----------



## M_Marc (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hanfsamen*

bei Raiffeisen kann man das bestellen, ist nicht unbedingt
gängig aber innerhalb weniger Tage da.

|wavey:

http://www.raiffeisenmarkt.de/


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hanfsamen*

Bestell sie doch aus dem Internet, z.B. bei GFP(http://www.gfpangelbedarf.de/) oder nem Angelshop der das Zammataro- Programm führt, da gibt's dann auch Hanfsamen.


----------



## Antje R. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hanfsamen*

http://www.tradoria.de/p/hanfsaat-1kg-20kg-940061


----------



## Udo561 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hanfsamen*



Antje R. schrieb:


> http://www.tradoria.de/p/hanfsaat-1kg-20kg-940061



Hi,
der ist aber nix :q
Die schreiben ja extra dabei *Selbstverständlich ohne THC!!* :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hanfsamen*



Antje R. schrieb:


> http://www.tradoria.de/p/hanfsaat-1kg-20kg-940061



Uiii, da gibt's neben Hanf scheinbar richtig viel Auswahl an Sämereien. Da dürfte von Hirse, Hanf bis hin zu Negersaat so ziemlich alles dabei sein.:k und echt günstig.


----------



## Antje R. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hanfsamen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Uiii, da gibt's neben Hanf scheinbar richtig viel Auswahl an Sämereien. Da dürfte von Hirse, Hanf bis hin zu Negersaat so ziemlich alles dabei sein.:k und echt günstig.


 
Isses.

@Udo,

du sollst den ja auch nicht zu Hi werden nehmen ....


----------



## anguilla 320 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hanfsamen*

Danke für eure Tips werde mal schauen wer den besten Stoff hat.|supergri|supergri


----------



## heinmama (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hanfsamen*

Hallo,

mal eine kurze Frage, wie macht Ihr das mit dem Hanf?

Nee, nicht das anpflanzen das kenne ich selber!:q:q:q

Meine Frage zielt mehr darauf ab, ob ihr den Hanfsaat unter
den Feedermix mengt oder wie auf traditionelle Art auf einen Nähgarn ziehtund als Hakenköder benutzt.


Gruß

Heinmama


----------



## Antje R. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hanfsamen*

Über Nacht quellen lassen und im gleichen Wasser aufkochen bis er aufplatzt. Denn kannst Du ihn mit ins Futter mischen oder auf dünndrähtigen Haken ködern. Wenn Hanf aufplatzt , erinnert er an kleine Schnecken. Mit dem Kochwasser das Futter anmischen, es ich voller Hanfaromen. So mache ich das schon seit Jahren mit besten Erfolg : Hanf macht Plötzen kirre ....


----------



## Dunraven (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hanfsamen*



Antje R. schrieb:


> Über Nacht quellen lassen und im gleichen Wasser aufkochen bis er aufplatzt.



Ich kenne es so das man frisches Wasser nimmt zum Kochen und es auch alle 10 Minuten wechselt. Das ist damit der Hanf auch schön weiß bleibt und nicht durch das verdreckte Wasser gefärbt wird.

Der Hanf kommt dann ins Futter, ganz oder nach dem Mahlen in der Kaffeemühle.


----------



## Afghani (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hanfsamen*

Hallo,

ich hab das jetzt auch mal mit den Hanfsamen probiert, nur leider platzen gerade mal höchstens 20% der Hanfsamen auf. #c

Irgendwie mach ich was falsch oder ich hab einfach die falschen Samen erwischt.

LG
Kai


----------



## Pumba86 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hanfsamen*

Ich klink mich hier mal grad mit ein, habe die selbe Frage zu Tigernüssen, möchte nicht immer übers Netz bestellen, sondern gern vor Ort irgendwie ran kommen. RCG, bzw Raifeisen ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hanfsamen*



Afghani schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab das jetzt auch mal mit den Hanfsamen probiert, nur leider platzen gerade mal höchstens 20% der Hanfsamen auf. #c
> 
> ...



Koch sie mal etwas stärker und wenn das nichts hilft, dann kannst du sie ja immer noch quetschen. Das sprengt dann die Schale.




Pumba86 schrieb:


> Ich klink mich hier mal grad mit ein, habe die selbe Frage zu Tigernüssen, möchte nicht immer übers Netz bestellen, sondern gern vor Ort irgendwie ran kommen. RCG, bzw Raifeisen ne Möglichkeit?



Bei Erdmandeln ist das so eine Sache. Sie sind als Nährmittel kaum verbreitet. Du wirst sie im Angelladen darum sogar billiger bekommen, als au der zweiten möglichen Quelle, dem Reformhaus.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hanfsamen*

mal ne frage wie lange hälterst du hanf andal ??


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hanfsamen*

Meinst du jetzt Rohware, oder den angelfertig zubereiteten Hanf?

Fertigen Hanf lasse ich schon mal zwei Wochen in der Brühe bedeckt stehen, wenn es halbwegs kühl ist. Aber dann hat er schon eine sehr pikante Note! Oder ich friere ich in Portionen eingetütet ein, dann ist Zeit kein Faktor mehr.

Rohware sollte man grundsätzlich nie zu lange, oder gar zu warm lagern. Hanf ist eine Ölsaat und sehr schnell ranzig.


----------



## Hecht69 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hanfsamen*

ebay gugst du


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hanfsamen*

trocken wird er im keller in tonnen gelagert das ist klar.

meinte eingeweicht,steht jetzt ca 6wochen im einer aufm balkon.

letztes we gings auf ein hegefischen über 23stunden,der hanf,caster,maismatsch waren im futter.

gefangen habe ich 15karpfen,ca 18brassen,verloren ca 15 karpfen.


den hanf habe ich abgesiebt,mit süss-scharfer cilli sosse verfeinert und dem futter beigegeben.


----------



## D123J (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hanfsamen*

Darfs noch etwas günstiger sein:

http://www.tierfutterladen-gera.eu/...ds=hanfsaat&XTCsid=tio0rgdcrf0cub3j257b6bq4p6


----------

